
2018 JavaScript Ecosystem Survey - grahamel
https://www.npmjs.com/2018-javascript-ecosystem-survey
======
grahamel
last years results
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16074793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16074793)

